# Frizzy Mane?



## islandponi (Jan 21, 2011)

Is there any way to make the frizz in this mane lie down?
Products?
I know that there's pulling, but I'm afraid that when I pull it, it will still be this poofy/frizzy.




http://go.horseforum.com/?id=401X64...eforum.com/horse-grooming/roached-mane-76477/


----------



## BecArabian (Dec 15, 2010)

u could try brushing it my shetlands mane is frizzy and it works when we brush it


----------



## Prayingcowgirl (Oct 4, 2010)

They are alot of products on the market for that. Show sheen and i think the mane and tail brand did one for frizz. I would try wetting it down and brushing, Also it would work best if you got a spray on detangeler, or mixed some condioner and water in a spray bottle. My Mini's hair was very frizzy, And then i discorvered that under his mane was matted. Also, to help a horses mane lay on the right side and stay down and less frizzy i brand the mane in small sections. Your horse is beautiful besides that.


----------



## islandponi (Jan 21, 2011)

I brush her mane every time I can and I use showsheen detangler every time. Haha


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Brushing can make it frizzy. When I brush Lola's tail it turns into a bush XD So I put Canter Mane & Tail Conditioner in it and the mane. It is really good!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

flat iron?


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

You could try combing it instead. To me it seems that brushing fluffs and combs help make it lay straight. (my boy's got a poofy forlock and this works for him)


----------

